

Google Instant like Search for Movie Ratings and Trailers - sravfeyn
http://www.instamovi.com

======
nolok
The gray overlay when playing a trailer is actually _over_ the trailer,
rendering the whole thing unwatchable.

Chrome 17 windows.

~~~
sravfeyn
It's fine on Chrome 16 Windows.I believe that Chrome 17 is in Beta. Could you
kindly send me a screenshot to sravfeyn@gmail.com! Thanks

